

Ask HN: Have you ever paid for a "Pay as You Wish" album? If so how much? - rishi

Just curious... but does anyone actually donate money when you can download albums for free online? For example what Radiohead did.
======
Dobbs
I payed 13 dollars for a copy of Girl Talk Animal Party. I will admit the
reason I payed $13 was because he _requested_ $10 if you were going to
download the flaks. At that point he stated he would mail me a copy of the cd
in addition if I payed $3 for shipping and handling.

~~~
rishi
thanks for being honest! I usually don't pay unless they put a "recommended
amount".

